

Ask HN: Anyone willing to trade Python/Linux help for JavaScript/react.js help? - andrewstuart

I&#x27;m confident with Python and Linux&#x2F;AWS systems admin and learning JavaScript&#x2F;react.js<p>Anyone out there willing to trade knowledge?<p>I often need help to understand problems that I&#x27;m hitting with JavaScript.react.js<p>What I can offer back is some fairly strong knowledge in Linux&#x2F;AWS&#x2F;Python.<p>Anyone interested?
======
mcx
That'd be pretty cool actually. I write quite a bit of Ansible, and having
someone to talk to about Python could be really useful. I'm a ruby/js guy
myself and have started writing react-primer-draft on github. Feel free to
reach out via my email in my profile.

